# how does CL spread?



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

i have a post under goat management 'breeding someone else's doe' that tells u why i'm asking this question. does CL only spread through the open abcess goop or can it spread thru sharing water buckets or thru the vaginal fluids when breeding?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i have a post under goat management 'breeding someone else's doe' that tells u why i'm asking this question. does CL only spread through the open abcess goop or can it spread thru sharing water buckets or thru the vaginal fluids when breeding?


I kinda described it... in your other post..... :wink: 


> CL is contagious... if the goo drips on the ground or touches any surface and another goat touches it .... then it can be spread to other places.... it doesn't have to be watery ...to drop on the ground...or to get on everything...a goat can rub it on things..... even a fly that lands on it ....can carry it to other places........


 When the CL abscess bursts ...anything the goo touches.... can spread it to other goats ...... A goat with the abscess...... can rub on feeders ...water containers... walls or anything....and can spread it ....when they rub on another goat..... or even a fly can transfer it... as well..... the goo is the spreader.... being a thick substance or thinner....if it hits the ground or anywhere else.... that is all it takes..... under the right circumstances ... your herd...can become infected..... or some of them..... you can't predict which ones will become infected ...


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

i'm wondering whether it can transfer thru saliva or vaginal fluids? or is it only thru the goop?


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Like toth boer goats said, Its very contagious and thats why you hear of people freaking out when its possible, They also 80% of the time cull or give the goat away because of it. Few people are willing to try and contain CL positive goats in a separate area on the property, especially if they have a nice herd as it took a lot of time, effort and money to get where they are to risk it happening to other goats. That is also what farms with nice herds test yearly for CL. I hope this is what you wanted to know. I dont know about the fluids or saliva, Its the goop I would worry about. If the doe tests positive, the only way to know if your buck has it is to test him. I dont recommend waiting to see if he gets the lumps first because of your other goats. If the owner seems nice and honest about the situation they probably are.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> fluids or saliva


 if they have...... an CL abscess in the lungs..... it may be possible...it may be spread it that way.....by coughing


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Pam is completely correct. Not only that - the doe COULD have it on her hooves - come onto any part of your property, have it on her hair, or anything - and then touch your male and Wala - the matter can then be spread through your herd. Very minimal - but CAN happen.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

thankyou for all your comments. the doe has gone home. i bagged up bedding from her pen. she had the pen to herself and it will be thoroughly sanitized with bleach water. she was never with our herd except for the buck. i really believe the abcess opened after she was done with the buck and i cornered her to check out her hind end. i think she may have bumped it on the feeder. we'll have to see what results come in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...I am so sorry..... you are dealing with this...I pray.... the test results come back.... and.. it is not CL...... :hug: ray:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

the owner of doe had their vet out and he's positive it is CL so they're not testing it, but treating it as such. i talked to my vet awhile this a.m. about the effects on my buck and he recommended we get a blood sample from the buck now and then again in 3 weeks to see if he got infected. i don't understand all the terms but he said the numbers would change in that time if he was infected. so it worked out for him to come out just now and he took the blood and now we'll wait for answers. he also looked at a sample of the pus which i had just kept in a baggie from 2 days ago and is positive the doe has CL. i didn't have it stored properly to be worth testing it now and even if the doe has CL we still want to know if our buck got infected so the blood tests should tell us.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Wow.... I am so sorry....hopefully your buck didn't get it.... :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

CL has an incubation period of 45 DAYS!!! So you need to wait at least 6 weeks - if not 8!


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

WOW minibarn, I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this :tears: I am praying for the best!!!! ray: 
So, I have a question for everyone. A buck I am looking into buying has been vaccinated for CL.. Will that make other goats around him more susceptible or I guess I should say likely to getting CL if they have not been vaccinated for it? :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> A buck I am looking into buying has been vaccinated for CL.. Will that make other goats around him more susceptible or I guess I should say likely to getting CL if they have not been vaccinated for it? :shrug:


 I don't believe.... it will make other goats more susceptible ...
Goats... that have been vaccinated for CL ....when tested ...will have a low reading....of it....

As long as ...a goat.... doesn't have any live abscesses..... your herd should be OK..... :wink:


----------



## bcarmichael (Apr 9, 2014)

can cl be transferred by manure of infected goats or urine


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Only if the animal has an internal abscess that is draining. The only way to tell if they have internal abscess is if they have "chronic wasting"


----------

